# Carnita's Recipe ?



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

Looking for a good Recipe for Carnita's anyone have one thanks.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

spell it right and search: carnitas

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=146236&highlight=carnitas


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

Just asked a ? Didn't need the smart a#%# remark thanks


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Maybe it just me, but *you did misspell the word* and speck-catcher *did* give you a link to fix you up, so why cop an attitude???


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Come on now, he said thanks!


----------



## DixieLee (May 14, 2012)

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Pork/Carnitas.htm


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the links


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here are 3 links.. First one that my heart wont tough, and another one that's to too easy.. There is a prerequsite signing to post pics when done cooking..

http://www.thepauperedchef.com/2009/01/authentic-canitas-and-three-pounds-of-lard.html

Carnitas

Serves Eight

I would go this route and modify..

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2007/09/carnitas/

Adapted from The Sweet Life in Paris by David Lebovitz

4-5-pounds boneless pork shoulder, cut into 5-inch chunks, trimmed of excess fat
1 tablespoon coarse sea salt
2 tablespoons canola or neutral vegetable oil
water
1 cinnamon stick
1 teaspoon chile powder
1 teaspoon ancho chile powder
2 bay leaves
¼ teaspoon ground cumin
3 cloves of garlic, peeled and thinly-sliced

1. Rub the pieces of pork shoulder all over with salt. Refrigerate for 1- to 3-days. (You can skip this step if you want. Just be sure to salt the pork before searing the meat in the next step.)

2. Heat the oil in a roasting pan set on the stovetop. Cook the pieces of pork shoulder in a single layer until very well-browned, turning them as little as possible so they get nice and dark before flipping them around. If your cooking vessel is too small to cook them in a single-layer, cook them in two batches.

3. Once all the pork is browned, remove them from the pot and blot away any excess fat with a paper towel, then pour in about a cup of water, scraping the bottom of the pan with a flat-edged utensil to release all the tasty brown bits.

4. Heat the oven to 350F (180C) degrees.

5. Add the pork back to the pan and add enough water so the pork pieces are 2/3rd's submerged in liquid. Add the cinnamon stick and stir in the chile powders, bay leaves, cumin and garlic.

7. Braise in the oven uncovered for 3½ hours, turning the pork a few times during cooking, until much of the liquid is evaporated and the pork is falling apart. Remove the pan from the oven and lift the pork pieces out of the liquid and set them on a platter.

8. Once the pork pieces are cool enough to handle, shred them into bite-sized pieces, about 2-inches (7 cm), discarding any obvious big chunks of fat if you wish.

9. Return the pork pieces back to the roasting pan and cook in the oven, turning occasionally, until the liquid has evaporated and the pork is crispy and caramelized. It will depend on how much liquid the pork gave off, and how crackly you want them.

I like mine deeply, darkly, crispy brown on the outside.

Or the easy way..

http://leitesculinaria.com/80909/recipes-carnitas-mexican-braised-fried-pork.html


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

*Carnitas*

Used the recipe that Capt Dave recommended, they turned out great. Thanks


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Did this the other night and turned out great. No hassle using the crock pot:

3lb or so pork shoulder
chopped onion
3 cloves garlic chopped
1 jalapeno chopped
one orange, slice, squeeze and toss in
2tsp oregano
2tsp cumin
Olive oil
1/2 cup broth or water.
Salt and pepper

Mix the cumin and oregano with the olive oil. Rub on the roast. Throw on some S&P

Low for 9 hours. Take it out and shred it, and put on a baking pan in the oven set to broil for about 5 minutes or so to crisp it up.

Corn tortillas, lime, guacamole etc.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> I like mine deeply, darkly, crispy brown on the outside.


Yes!


----------



## CanePole (Oct 15, 2007)

*pressure cooker carnitas*

This is the best and fastest way to make carnitas.

3 tablespoons canola oil
3 pounds boneless pork shoulder, cut into 1 1/2-inch cubes
2 fresh poblano peppers, roughly chopped, or more to taste
3 jalapeno peppers, roughly chopped, or more to taste
1 serrano pepper, roughly chopped, or more to taste
1 large onion, roughly chopped
4 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
2 teaspoons ground coriander
3 teaspoons ground cumin
1 1/2 cups beef broth
Check All Add to Shopping List
Directions

Place the oil into a pressure cooker over medium-high heat. Brown the pork cubes on all sides in the hot oil, and stir in the poblano, jalapeno, and serrano peppers, onion, garlic, coriander, cumin, and beef broth. Lock the lid onto the pressure cooker, bring the cooker up to pressure, and reduce heat to keep the pressure steady.
Cook under medium steady pressure for 1 hour, remove the cooker from the heat, place in the sink, and run cold water over the lid of the cooker until the pressure has been released. Carefully remove the lid, and serve.


----------



## CanePole (Oct 15, 2007)

*Carnita's in pressure cooker*

If you have a pressure cooker this recipe is fast and great.

Change Servings
3 tablespoons canola oil
3 pounds boneless pork shoulder, cut into 1 1/2-inch cubes
2 fresh poblano peppers, roughly chopped, or more to taste
3 jalapeno peppers, roughly chopped, or more to taste
1 serrano pepper, roughly chopped, or more to taste
1 large onion, roughly chopped
4 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
2 teaspoons ground coriander
3 teaspoons ground cumin
1 1/2 cups beef broth

Directions
Place the oil into a pressure cooker over medium-high heat. Brown the pork cubes on all sides in the hot oil, and stir in the poblano, jalapeno, and serrano peppers, onion, garlic, coriander, cumin, and beef broth. Lock the lid onto the pressure cooker, bring the cooker up to pressure, and reduce heat to keep the pressure steady.
Cook under medium steady pressure for 1 hour, remove the cooker from the heat, place in the sink, and run cold water over the lid of the cooker until the pressure has been released. Carefully remove the lid, and serve.


----------

